# Steam Mastrou will restart this summer - welcome you



## lalogne (May 14, 2013)

Hello,
After several years stopped, the steam Mastrou will restart on July.
We work hard to be ready :
http://www.lamastre.net/2013/02/01/lettres-du-mastrou/
We wish you to visit green Ardeche south France !

You're welcome!










lalogne


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Accueil au site.

très gentil. (votre site)
Mais je ne peux pas lire des français.

Avez-vous compris ce que j'ai écrit ?
J'ai employé un programme de traduction. 

Ressemble à un bon temps.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I never knew you were so worldly and sophisticated, Ed!

Lalonge -- looks like a fun excursion. Nice to see the old trains running again. Best of luck / success.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I never knew you were so worldly and sophisticated, Ed!
> 
> Lalonge -- looks like a fun excursion. Nice to see the old trains running again. Best of luck / success.
> 
> TJ




site de traduction, Mr modérateur.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I never knew you were so worldly and sophisticated, Ed!
> 
> Lalonge -- looks like a fun excursion. Nice to see the old trains running again. Best of luck / success.
> 
> TJ


What Ed really said, according to Google Translate. 



> Welcome to the site.
> 
> very nice. (your site)
> But I can not read French.
> ...


----------



## lalogne (May 14, 2013)

*English - American version*

hello,
thank you for your welcome.
I'm sorry for language between us.
May be google translator is a solution:
http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lamastre.net%2F2013%2F01%2F10%2Fla-lettre-du-mastrou-n-1%2F
Have a nice day.

lalogne


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not to worry *lalogne*, you seem to do fine with English here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed is really just the man behind the curtain in the palace at Oz!

Best of success, lalogne ... looks like a great excursion train!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I never knew you were so worldly and sophisticated, Ed!
> 
> Lalonge -- looks like a fun excursion. Nice to see the old trains running again. Best of luck / success.
> 
> TJ


I took art lessons in France for 3 years. 

Well I had to greet him somehow since no one else said anything as of then. 
Had ya thinking huh? 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> What Ed really said, according to Google Translate.


John, très bon! 

I wish I could read/navigate his whole site he posted, seems like too much work to translate every word that is posted there.
I am always up to learning something, especially something I will most likely never get to see.
Is there an easy way do you know?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the site doesn't have the ability, it's not happening.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice pictures on the site! Nice job on the language barrier, I didn't know they had a Google translator. Ed, had me going too. I just figured with all his pictures and trips he knew a bit of everything!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

His English is fine here.

I was talking about the site that is all in French.
I wished I could have read more about it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lalogne said:


> hello,
> thank you for your welcome.
> I'm sorry for language between us.
> May be google translator is a solution:
> ...



That link is nice, but they don't have a pick for English.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My Google toolbar easily translated the website into English. Should be available to all, right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's only if you want to have Google toolbar, I avoid these things like the plague.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> My Google toolbar easily translated the website into English. Should be available to all, right?



I have the same thoughts as John on the toolbar.

TJ do you think the translation that you found making it in English would link here?

You open it on your end and copy the link and paste it here, you think it would show for us in English here?

I searched for more info but found only stuff that was all in French.


----------

